# Can not ping server



## Tom Haskell (Apr 4, 2008)

Dear friends,
I have four servers running with two domain controllers in our test lab.
DC 1(SRV1):
IP: 192.168.1.252
Subnet mask : 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.1.1

SRV2:
IP: 192.168.1.17
Subnet mask : 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.1.1

DC 2(SRV3):
IP: 192.168.11.7
Subnet mask : 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.1.1

SRV4:
IP: 192.168.11.3
Subnet mask : 255.255.255.0
Default gateway: 192.168.1.1

I have two routers connected to each other. One router is for internet connection and is connected with SRV1 (DC1) and SRV2 and the other 
router is connected with SRV3(DC2) and SRV4.

What am I doing actually:
I am using server based software to access applications that are published in the server side from the clients(XP).
Applications are published in SRV2 and SRV4.


*Problem:*
1. Can not ping from SRV4 to SRV2 and vice versa.
XP clients can access applications published from SRV2.
2. However, XP clients can not access applications published from SRV4.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Tom


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes it will not ping unless routing is done. Server 2 is on 192.168.1.17 and Server 4 is on IP: 192.168.11.3 but you have put 192.168.1.1 as Default gateway for both. 

Who ever connects to router 1 must have the routers ethernet port as default gateway.On the other hand who ever connect to router 2 must have router 2s ethernet as default gateway. Connection between two routers can be on one subnet.

Also on the router you have to configure Routing by using a protocol or do a static route between 2 networks.


----------



## Tom Haskell (Apr 4, 2008)

Nuwan,
Thank you very much for the suggestion.
As a matter of fact, I double checked both the routers in order to verify the default gateways, and I found that I have given you a wrong information.
Actually,
Router connected to SRV3(DC2) and SRV4 has a default gateway of 192.168.11.1. Everything remaining the same.

Please note that 192.168.1.1 is connected to internet to get internet connection. And it is also connected to SRV1 and SRV2. And also, it is connected to Router 192.168.11.1 with a Cat 5. And then, 192.168.11.1 is connected to SRV3 and SRV4.

XP clients are connected to 192.168.1.1.
XP clients can access applications published in SRV2, but can not access to SRV4 which is connected to 192.168.11.1.

I think I have to configure my router 192.168.1.1. But if you fellas have any quick idea to resolute this problem, I will be relieved.
Thank you.
Tom


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

Please let me know how many ethernet and serial ports you have in your routers, and how you connect your servers, i mean via seperate switch or VLANS. Also r they CISCO


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

Just a basic thing to check with you. Before we go ahead. Do you use CISCO router and how is it connected together. I mean by using Switch or Hub in the middle or directly together. If then please make sure the following is done
Via Switch or Hub: Can use a direct cable
If it is one to one: You have to use Cross cable.


----------



## Tom Haskell (Apr 4, 2008)

Dear Nuwan,
I appreciate your time my matter. 
But to tell you the truth, we have an ordinary router for our users and another ordinary router for the testing purpose.
Ordinary in the sense that they are japanese and they are not cisco. They ahve 4 ethernet ports and no serial ports.
You can think these two routers are a usual D-link home routers.
The thing is, we installed some test applications on our test server and now we want to access it from the office. 
That's what is it Nuwan.

Thank you

Tom


----------



## Nuwan (Apr 1, 2008)

Hay its ok man IT is all about knowledge shairing and helping each other when ever we can.

Lets get to your issue. In that case as they are unmanagable we can not do much about.

you said you have 4 ports each on 2 routers. Will take it as router A and B.

Senario
A(192.168.1.1): 
port 1:connected to internet via ISP
Port 2:SRV1 192.168.1.252
Port 3:SRV2 192.168.1.17
Port 4:connected to a switch that connect With the router B + Clients

B(192.168.11.1): 
port 1:
Port 2:SRV3 192.168.11.3
Port 3:SRV4 192.168.11.7
Port 4:Connect to the switch that connect with the router A

please check the above with your setup and confirm me. Some times you may have connected the servers via switch rather than directly into the router.


----------

